# Titan TTB54SSW



## pingeruk (8 Jun 2015)

Hi all

I am new to scrolling so have dipped my toe with the Titan TTB54SSW Scroll Saw from Screwfix. On initial testing I think it'll suit what I need it for

I've noticed they've been mentioned on here a few times so hoping someone with a bit of experience with them can help. How do you increase the blade tension beyond the lever lock? My blade flexes too much and cuts into the back of the circular base plate which then impacts accuracy. I've read the getting started guide front to back and it's pretty useless

Thanks in advance


----------



## ChrisR (9 Jun 2015)

Welcome to the forum and scroll sawing.

Sorry I don’t have any information on your saw, but I am sure there will be someone along shortly, with information.

Also my post will bump you to the head of the forum list.

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## pingeruk (10 Jun 2015)

Thanks Chris

Appreciate the welcome and the bump


----------



## martinka (15 Jun 2015)

I would think the lever is on a threaded rod. If so, turn the rod to get more tension before pressing the lever down.


----------



## Bryan Bennett (16 Jun 2015)

Welcome to the forum,and you have Martin who usually sorts this kind of problem on the job already.This is the place to sort out your problems,as soon as one of the members can.You are just starting in a journey that a few of us have enjoyed for years.

Bryan


----------



## pingeruk (25 Jun 2015)

Thanks Martin and sorry for the delay in replying. With hindsight that seems obvious but I'd missed it. All sorted

Many thanks


----------



## Paul Burton (10 Jul 2015)

Did your Screwfix Titan TTB54SSW come with the bolts for the feet and screws so that plain flat ended twist blades can be used as mine had those missing. Screwfix said order another one to check. The idea with the twisted blades is that you can cut in any direction. The parts of the machine that hold the blades have the threaded screw / bolt holes on mine but no screws or bolts. (I bought mine yesterday for £70). Although screwfix are out of stock of the twisted blades they advised they are available in a wider range from recordpower you can google them.
~ Paul.


----------



## Claymore (10 Jul 2015)

I tried some of the spiral blades and thought they were ok for rough stuff but tended to wander when I was trying to follow a pattern.... I eventually started using Pegas Number 3's for the 1" Oak I use for the Intarsias and if you are careful and take it slowly they will cut very tight turns so worth trying some.
Cheers
Brian


----------



## Lonsdale73 (3 Sep 2015)

Not beyond the realms of possibility that I might have gone mad and imagined this completely but did someone say they had built or were about to build a worktop to sit over the existing cast iron table that would accept a rip fence?


----------



## marcros (3 Sep 2015)

i wouldn't expend any energy at all trying to find a reference to it- it wouldn't work very well, if at all


----------



## Lonsdale73 (3 Sep 2015)

marcros":1n92nlib said:


> i wouldn't expend any energy at all trying to find a reference to it- it wouldn't work very well, if at all




Excuse my ignorance but why not?


----------



## marcros (3 Sep 2015)

well, for starters there is no width to the blade, so cutting straight lines would be difficult. And i believe that with scroll saws you need to present the work at a angle to maintain a straight line because of the way that they are manufactured. even if you could set it up and adjust to the angle, it would be easier to cut it free hand, which (I believe) with practice should be possible. Anything longer than the shortest line may jam up with saw dust and blade wear may also be an issue, which using another tool wouldn't. 

There are simply better tools to achieve the same thing. A swipe with a hand plane to a straightish line would clean it up. It depends on what you want to achieve to advise the best solution for you.


----------



## marcros (3 Sep 2015)

straight-lines-on-a-scroll-saw-t4460.html may be what you had seen


----------



## scrimper (3 Sep 2015)

TBH you will have much more chance cutting a straight line on a scroll-saw free hand than with any fence. I find it quite difficult to cut a straight line in thicker wood even on a bandsaw with a 1/2" blade, the blade always tries to follow the grain! When I bought my Diamond fretsaw they did offer a fence but I declined!


----------



## Chippygeoff (4 Sep 2015)

Some time ago I had seen a scroll saw advertised that had a channel cut into the table on one side complete with a fence. I think it was on an American site. I have never seen anything so stupid, just goes to show how much the manufacturer knew about scroll saws. I am using 20mm thick hardwood and can cut a perfectly straight line no problem at all, now and again I may hit an awkward piece of grain where the blade refuses to stay on the line but a few seconds on the belt sander soon put's things right. With good tension and a good speed with the right blade will cut a perfect straight line. For the beginner and as in all things it takes practice to get things right.


----------

